# GTA 5 sur Macbook Pro 13' 2017 non Touch Bar avec BOOTCAMP?



## jasonjwn (7 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le système d'exploitation Mac OS X et je viens de Windows (que j'utilise toujours d'ailleurs). Je voulais donc savoir serai-t-il possible de jouer à GTA V (notamment GTA RP) sur mon Macbook Pro 13 pouces de 2017 (8GB de RAM) via BOOTCAMP avec des paramètres graphique normal (voir faible)? 
Si oui, je voulais savoir si je dois installer l'ISO de Windows 7 ou de Windows 10 pour avoir de meilleurs "performances" sur GTA V?

Merci


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2018)

*Déplacement dans le forum Windows *


----------

